# HDA-INTEL nvidia  Conexant CX20561(Hermosa)

## josedb

Cannot play any sound with this card, ubuntu and sabayon linux works great so i dont think its the kernel or the alsa-driver. 

i've compiled lastest alsa-driver (alsa-driver-9999)

```
localhost ~ # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                48128  0 

snd_seq_device          5716  1 snd_seq

ndiswrapper           222624  0 

nvidia               8846372  26 

snd_hda_intel         375704  1 

snd_pcm                64456  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18376  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7696  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6792  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    43592  8 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               7520  1 snd
```

```
localhost ~ # lspci 

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

02:05.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

02:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

```

localhost ~ # dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 2 22:26:22 ARST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda4

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000077f50000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077f50000 - 0000000077f65000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077f65000 - 0000000077f66000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000077f66000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 491344) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8250, 0024 (r2 PTLTD )

ACPI: XSDT 77F5C0FB, 006C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 77F649BA, 00F4 (r3 NVIDIA MCP67-M   6040000 PTL_    F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 77F5C167, 87DF (r1 NVIDIA    MCP67  6040000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 77F65FC0, 0040

ACPI: TCPA 77F64AAE, 0032 (r1 Phoeni  x        6040000  TL         0)

ACPI: SRAT 77F64AE0, 00A0 (r1 AMD    HAMMER    6040000 AMD         1)

ACPI: SSDT 77F64B80, 0206 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: MCFG 77F64D86, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: HPET 77F64DC2, 0038 (r1 PTLTD  HPETTBL   6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 77F64DFA, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 77F64E62, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 77F64E8A, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0 -> Node 0

SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 1 -> Node 0

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-a0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 3200 used

SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 0-80000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 491344) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000077f50000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   491344

On node 0 totalpages: 491246

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1618 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2324 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 6661 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 480587 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009e000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000d2000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000d2000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 29664 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 482911

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2000.187 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 146c000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1931448k/1965376k available (4037k kernel code, 33536k reserved, 1575k data, 344k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4003.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=2001677)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12501165

Detected 12.501 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.38 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000192)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 stepping 02

AMD C1E detected late. Force timer broadcast.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e04fffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x10, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:08.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.XVR2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 7) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK2E] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK3E] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] (IRQs 19) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] (IRQs 18) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] (IRQs 22) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LGPU] (IRQs 16) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPID] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI0] (IRQs 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z018] (IRQs 18) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z019] (IRQs 22) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs *11)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

system 00:02: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x360-0x361 has been reserved

system 00:04: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffc00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfef00000-0xfef00fff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f6100000-f61fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f1ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f6000000-f60fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (thermal-0339): AE_BAD_DATA, No critical threshold [20070126]

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

pcnet32.c:v1.34 14.Aug.2007 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x20 @ 1, addr 00:1b:24:fc:04:93

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq lnktim msi desc-v3

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP67: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0560 rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-MCP67: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP67: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP67: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x30c0-0x30c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

NFORCE-MCP67: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSI0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LSI0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ahci 0000:00:09.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:09.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484100 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484180 irq 23

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484200 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf6484000 port 0xf6484280 irq 23

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHY2250BH, 890B, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHY2250B 890B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> Link [LNK1] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[f6100000-f61007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

eth1394: eth1: IPv4 over IEEE 1394 (fw-host0)

kvm: disabled by bios

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUS2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf6489000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 7 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z019] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.1[B] -> Link [Z019] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:04.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf6489400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUS0] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUS0] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf6486000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 7 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [Z018] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [Z018] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 18, io mem 0xf6487000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:07 failed with error -16

abituguru3: no Abit uGuru3 found, data = 0xFF, cmd = 0xFF

applesmc: supported laptop not found!

applesmc: driver init failed (ret=-19)!

f71882fg: Not a Fintek device

f71882fg: Not a Fintek device

hdaps: supported laptop not found!

hdaps: driver init failed (ret=-19)!

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00241b005869a300]

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

pc87360: PC8736x not detected, module not inserted.

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:02:05.1 [1180:0822] (rev 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] enabled at IRQ 7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.1[B] -> Link [LNK2] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

sdhci:slot0: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xf6100800 irq 7 DMA

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

input: A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x14

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 344k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LGPU] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LGPU] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:12.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=yes)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:576): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,06/21/2007,5.3.0.56) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK4E] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK4E] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2227): closing handle 0x0 not implemented

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 19

wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3a:09:00:2a using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

Adding 1951888k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951888k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -87106512 ns)
```

```
localhost ~ # aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

```

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Mar 2008 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 -fweb -frename-registers -funswitch-loops -fgcse-after-reload"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe -msse3 -fweb -frename-registers -funswitch-loops -fgcse-after-reload"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LINGUAS="es ES es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acpi additions alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb apm ares arts async atm audacious avi bash-completion bidi bzip2 cairo cdparanoia clucene crypt cxx dbus dga divx4linux dlloader dpms dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread enca encode evo exif fame fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gdbm gif glade glibc-omitfp glitz glsa glut gnome gpgme gpm grub gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal howl icons iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg kde ldap libcaca libnotify libwww lm-sensors lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad madwifi midi mmx mmxext mng mov mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer musepack mysql ncurses netcat nls nptl nptonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openal opengl pda pdf perl pmu png pnm posix profile pulseaudio pvr python qemu quicktime rar readline regex rtc ruby samba sdl slang speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 streamriper subtitles subversion svg symlink teamarena teletext tga theora threads threadsonly tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vid vorbis vorbis-psy wma x xcb xft xine xorg xv xvid zip" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es ES es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## josedb

dhcppc1 ~ # aplay -d hw:0,0 test.wav

ALSA lib dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open

ALSA lib pcm.c:2108:(snd_pcm_open_conf) symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open is not defined inside [builtin]

aplay: main:564: audio open error: No existe el dispositivo o la dirección

----------

## josedb

asound.state

```
state.NVidia {

   control.1 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 80'

      comment.dbmin -7400

      comment.dbmax 600

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Volume'

      value.0 80

      value.1 80

   }

   control.2 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Internal Mic Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.3 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 80'

      comment.dbmin -7400

      comment.dbmax 600

      iface MIXER

      name 'External Mic Volume'

      value.0 80

      value.1 80

   }

   control.4 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'External Mic Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.5 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 80'

      comment.dbmin -7400

      comment.dbmax 600

      iface MIXER

      name 'Docking Mic Volume'

      value.0 80

      value.1 80

   }

   control.6 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 2

      iface MIXER

      name 'Docking Mic Switch'

      value.0 true

      value.1 true

   }

   control.7 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type INTEGER

      comment.count 2

      comment.range '0 - 74'

      comment.dbmin -7400

      comment.dbmax 0

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Volume'

      value.0 74

      value.1 74

   }

   control.8 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'Master Playback Switch'

      value true

   }

   control.9 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

      value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.10 {

      comment.access read

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

      value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.11 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type IEC958

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Default'

      value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'

   }

   control.12 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

   control.13 {

      comment.access 'read write'

      comment.type BOOLEAN

      comment.count 1

      iface MIXER

      name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

      value false

   }

}
```

----------

## josedb

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/5374/pantallazoey5.png

----------

